# Breeder in Michigan



## Storz (Aug 3, 2015)

Howdy all

This is my first post and a bit of an introduction as well as a place to inquire about breeders in Michigan.

My wife and I have wanted a GSD for years however we wanted to wait until the timing was right for our family before taking the plunge. The time has finally come to start researching breeders and I figured here would be a great place to start.

We are so new at this that its a bit overwhelming right now and will definitely appreciate any advice you guys can give us!

Happy to answer any questions as well to help us find the right breeder.


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

I don't have any experience with them but from what I have heard on the forum, Alta-Tollhaus is great and located in Michigan.

But I guess it also depends what line you are interested in, Working or Show... Alta-Tollhaus is SL I believe.


----------



## Storz (Aug 3, 2015)

We are more interested in a working line, straight backed dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What part of the state are you located in? 
Because you are interested in the working lines, you should visit some clubs training....there is an event in two weeks at Der Michigan club, they are co-hosting the USCA Mideast regionals this year and are having an open training weekend for anyone that is doing IPO. It would be worth visiting then, chat with handlers from all over the area.


----------



## Storz (Aug 3, 2015)

We are in the SE part of the state, Commerce to be specific. Thanks for the info and PMs. I can't reply via PM yet, but do appreciate the information.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Storz said:


> We are more interested in a working line, straight backed dog.


Just want to throw out there, since this isn't a lot of info on why you're leaning towards working lines:

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

If you're just looking at working line dogs because of structure and health (as is really common for people to do) make sure you're also researching into temperament and puppyhood hurdles. Working line dogs are fantastic, but they're ACTIVE. You're going to need to be ready to funnel that energy into good activities instead of the dog terrorizing your home, haha! My 7 month puppy only REALLY completely settles in for a nap if she's crated. If she's out, at this point she might just lay around, but it's always with some sort of bone or toy. She's constantly in motion, and gets cooped up pretty easy. She is also a blast to work with and could go all day with any activity I would ask of her. But you have to know what you're really down for from the get-go. I actively enjoy working with my dog throughout the day and training her through as many meals as I can (using kibble as treats), but a lot of people wouldn't want to do that, and that's fine. It's important to know what you're in for and communicate that to the breeder so they can help you find the perfect puppy for your home.

Also, although you'll get a general idea of what to expect from a working line, vs West German show line, vs American show line, every dog and every breeder is different. Going with an American line dog from a breeder who knows their lines, aims for moderate structure, does a bunch of health testing, aims for strong nerve and good temperament, etc, is going to be MUCH better than going to a working line breeder who doesn't do any of that stuff and haphazardly throws two dogs together. Some people really do pick breeders like that just because they hear that working line dogs are better or healthier than show line dogs. So no matter what you decide to do, researching and meeting dogs is definitely the way to go! You're on the right track joining here and asking around.


----------



## Storz (Aug 3, 2015)

Wolfenstein said:


> Just want to throw out there, since this isn't a lot of info on why you're leaning towards working lines:
> 
> (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Storz (Aug 3, 2015)

Heading to visit Whistledown Kennels on Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Storz said:


> Heading to visit Whistledown Kennels on Saturday.


They are American showlines, not the working lines you posted that you were interested in earlier in this thread.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

If you are looking for working lines and are located in Michigan, you should contact Chris Wild ((Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)), she is a moderator on this forum (or was I really dont know) and over the years have read only nice comments about her and is extremely well regarded.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In total agreement with lcordova...I have extensive exposure to many different dogs from breedings at Wildhaus, and you can't go wrong choosing a pup from them.  I still suggest you make plans to attend one or both days of the Regional training days...so worth seeing dogs from the region working and meeting people who are passionate about the breed and the sport(even if you aren't interested in IPO, it is worth learning about)


----------



## Storz (Aug 3, 2015)

Went and visited Whistledown. Lisa was great and incredibly knowledgeable, however I think we are going to get a working like dog as originally intended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storz (Aug 3, 2015)

Still searching. Talked to two breeders of working dogs and both said their dogs would be a little too much for a pet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't forget that Southwest Michigan German Shepherd Rescue is located in Kalamazoo, MI. In the last two years she's rescued/placed over 200 GSDs. She's also a working line breeder, vom Flussblick. She does have puppies come through the rescue sometimes (though they go REALLY quick) but more importantly- she also has plenty of working line dogs come through. It might be an option for you.


----------



## Storz (Aug 3, 2015)

^^ thanks, I'll look into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

